# Shaking Chihuahua



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My sister's Chihuahua weighs 10lbs. she is about 8 years old. We think she is having a false pregnancy. She has milk and has been licking her teats for a few weeks now. She has started shaking just a little while ago and doesn't want to move. No vets are open until tomorrow. Any ideas on how we can keep her comfortable? I have LA200 would that help her in any way?


----------



## CindyWard (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't think la200 is safe for goats. I know I have always been told not to use it. I would at least make sure I hear from someone who knows before I used it


----------



## CindyWard (Jan 6, 2015)

Not safe for dogs! Haha I have goats on the brain


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

CindyWard said:


> Not safe for dogs! Haha I have goats on the brain


lol happens to me all the time!!! Goats on the brain!
I was reading shivering could be sign of labor? My sister said she didn't know if she was pregnant just assumed it was false because she isn't very large and never felt any movement. I'm not sure!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Ok I contacted the vet this morning, I think she's in labor! Still in the first stage right now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope it goes well, good luck, keep us updated.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck, hopefully she was bred with another chihuahua?!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

ugh. I guess she was NOT in labor. I need to call the vet again, I think she may have an abscessed mammary! My sister doesn't seem to care too much so I'm taking over! Poor thing she hasn't eaten and only drunk a little. She is up walking more. Her teat looks awful!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Warm compress and call the vet . She may need to be spayed honey…..


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Warm compress and call the vet . She may need to be spayed honey&#8230;..


It's weird that she is 8 years old and has never had a false pregnancy until now. I guess things change I don't want her to go through this again. She will be spayed.

Does anyone have experience treating with colloidal silver? I have some on hand, I figure it may help some until I can get to the vet. They are booked solid right now.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have only used that cream for burns , so i can't say how it would be used on her , sorry  The vets are booked solid now after the holidays as always . People are short with funds during the holidays and when its all over , then they pour into the offices….same ol' same ol'. 

One thing , i don't know if it would help or hinder later treatments with other medications….something to think about.. Maybe wait and see if anyone else chimes in with advice first..


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We have an appointment at 2:30 today. An hour away...but it's better then nothing. They said I can give her a baby aspirin for the pain. It was hard to do since she isn't eating but we got it down and now she seems to be resting with no shakes.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats wonderful ! Keep us posted , good luck with her :hug:


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She has mastitis, she got an antibiotic shot and a antihistamine shot, she will start pills tomorrow morning. We will spay once she's cleared up. She is already feeling better, walking around and she ate a little!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wonderful news !! Well , I mean that she's feeling better , not the mastitis part  Poor little baby , she's in good hands  
Thanks for the update , glad she will be fine .


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Here is a picture of Delilah resting tonight. This is what her tummy looks like as you can see it looks very painful! So glad I took her in.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, red hot mastitis, ouchie, poor girl. Glad you got some antibiotics for her! Hope it clears up fast!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She has a open wound there this morning  not sure what to do at this point. I'll need to wait to call the vet again. 
Anyone know how to treat these types of wounds?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , that can happen with full blown mastitis , the mammary can split open like that. Is it draining ? The vet will tell you to keep the area clean and clean it daily. I would still call the vet , let them know , and follow directions from there. That will probably be the worst of it. Let us know what the vet says  Poor Delilah ( LOVE that name BTW ) . Chihuahuas are very sensitive creatures , she needs lots of loving and attentions


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Yes , that can happen with full blown mastitis , the mammary can split open like that. Is it draining ? The vet will tell you to keep the area clean and clean it daily. I would still call the vet , let them know , and follow directions from there. That will probably be the worst of it. Let us know what the vet says  Poor Delilah ( LOVE that name BTW ) . Chihuahuas are very sensitive creatures , she needs lots of loving and attentions


when my sister got her she named her Brooklyn.. she wasn't to sure about it, the name wasn't set. I was watching her while my sister was at work and that song "hey there Delilah" came on the radio. I called my sister and told her, her name is Delilah. and we agreed 

Vet opens in about 10 min. so I will be making a phone call.
She seems to be feeling fine, the wound just looks so ugly!!! Poor thing.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Such a pretty name. The split mammary can look absolutely horrid , but she will be fine. You have her on antibiotics , thats the most impotent thing..
If she puts her nose up to her food , you may want to try baby foods , dogs that turn their noses to dog foods when in the hospital , usually will take baby foods  Boiled chicken can be offered too , she is a tiny thing so missing meals could be dangerous to her. You may want to try some Nutrical or something similar too  Best thing to do is write your questions down so you can "hit em" with them when you call


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hows Delilah doing , have you spoken to the vet ? Curious to know what he says  From what i know , once a mammary splits open , theres no stopping it, it has to run its course.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Yes I called the vet when they opened and it took them 2 hours for the dr. to call me. She said to let it be and just to keep it clean. She said i could put some neosporin around it and use terramycin to keep it clean. She said it's fine if she licks but don't let her go crazy on it. my poor girl!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Must'e been a busy day there. Well that's good , I'm sure your mind is at ease now , even though its not pretty to look at. Yeah , sometimes the less you do to it , other then keeping it clean , is best cause when the feel something on there , they will lick it . Then once they taste something , they will lick it every chance they get. So , clean , then pat dry. Just my two cents. I had that with one GSD had it and it was horrid , but she healed nicely . It will heal from the inside out.
Later on , probably like late spring , you can have her spayed and be done with it


----------



## soaplady4you (Dec 26, 2014)

Sounds like it could be a nasty case of mastitis,which would call for antibiotics,have you taken her temp?Normal is about 101.Is her teat oozing?If so she may need a vet in an emergency situation.
Good luck but don't wait.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

soaplady4you said:


> Sounds like it could be a nasty case of mastitis,which would call for antibiotics,have you taken her temp?Normal is about 101.Is her teat oozing?If so she may need a vet in an emergency situation.
> Good luck but don't wait.


They gave her a long lasting antibiotic shot yesterday. No oozing, tissue is pink. 
Normal temp. 
We cleaned it out again tonight, she seems to be doing ok.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hows Delilah doing today ? Hopefully she is doing better


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She seems to be feeling well. Up and moving around, eating, wagging her tail when I speak to her. I think she's feeling much better, I haven't seen any more shakes.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

billiejw89 said:


> She seems to be feeling well. Up and moving around, eating, wagging her tail when I speak to her. I think she's feeling much better, I haven't seen any more shakes.


Glad to hear it  :hug:


----------

